# Equaide or Proudsoff? Below Knee Wound



## dw9501 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have been using Granulex V Spray on my colts cut leg. He had two cuts the first was the worst and I used antibotic ointment then after 1 week started using the spray. It is almost healed with out any proud flesh.

The second happened two weeks later and he (4 months old now) was afraid for us to doctor it so it was difficult to get to it sometimes. It was not as bad but it did develop some proud flesh. Now he has settled down some and is more willing to let me touch his leg and I am using the Granulex Spray on it. It did seem better yesterday so I believe it will work. 

It is rather expensive. I paid 16.50 a 4oz spray can. I was able to find it at my local feed store (TSC did not have it).


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My filly cut her leg (right below the knee on the outside) a few weeks before her Oldenburg Inspection. She wouldn't leave it alone to heal and had some proud flesh set in.

I put WonderDust on it - worked great! It kept the wound from weeping, and dissolved some of the pf she already had while preventing more from forming. Just puff it on atleast 2 times a day and you're good to go.

I looked at Equaide also as we were desperate to get it to heal before inspections. IME wonder dust works just as well... and it's cheaper


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Proud flesh treatments that are sold over the counter are caustic substances and will damage healthy healing tissues as quickly as they do excess granualation tissue (proud flesh). For this reason they slow healing and should *only be applied to proud flesh*. If you are keeping the wound clean and protected from irritation---tall grass, dirt, lots of movement of the leg, infection-- then you are doing what you should to prevent proud flesh. Continue to use a plain triple antibiotic ointment on the wound and should you have a concern about proud flesh forming talk to your vet about an ointment that is a mixture of steroid and antibiotic to prevent proud flesh without slowing wound healing. 

These caustic proud flesh rememdies need to be used cautiously if at all. I wouldn't even consider using one on my own horse.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Underwood Horse Medicine - best stuff on the planet for wound care. If they don't sell it in your area, you can order it here Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

i had a gelding that always had proud flesh if he got the slightest scrape we used scarlet oil and powdered alum daily and if he got a scrape anywhere else we used a mix of equal parts medical turpintine kerosene and lard to keep the flies off and he wouldn't chew it and the turpintine eased any discomfort he might have I have used it on dogs too ran a pitch fork in my foot and the stuff kept it from getting too sore on me too it works give it a shot


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ryle said:


> Proud flesh treatments that are sold over the counter are caustic substances and will damage healthy healing tissues as quickly as they do excess granualation tissue (proud flesh). For this reason they slow healing and should *only be applied to proud flesh*. If you are keeping the wound clean and protected from irritation---tall grass, dirt, lots of movement of the leg, infection-- then you are doing what you should to prevent proud flesh. Continue to use a plain triple antibiotic ointment on the wound and should you have a concern about proud flesh forming talk to your vet about an ointment that is a mixture of steroid and antibiotic to prevent proud flesh without slowing wound healing.
> 
> These caustic proud flesh rememdies need to be used cautiously if at all. I wouldn't even consider using one on my own horse.


QFT!!

One of our horses cut himself over a previous scar on a rock (about a 4-6 inch laceration almost to the bone) and to treat it we washed it with saline, put an antibiotic ointment on it once a day and wrapped it. When there was skin tissue over the injury, we started using a lanolin ointment on it to keep the skin supple. It never got proud flesh (although there was a lot of granulation tissue required to heal it over).
You should know the difference between proud flesh and normal granulation tissue because you want granulation tissue, it is how the would heals!


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I haven't seen signs of proud flesh, as I said, I want to prevent it from forming, and I have heard you should treat to prevent it from happening and also the opposite. The vet will be out Wed., so I will probably just clean it and wrap it until then.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

The vet gave me a script I filled for an antibiotic tablet for 21 days because it is infected, said keep it wrapped for 3 days with a sugar mix after I have cleaned it with saline and betadine, and then change it with a antibiotic cream added after cleaning, no sugar, and wrap for another 5 days and send him photos at that point.


----------

